
Melinda Gates: Here's Why I'm Committing $1B to Promote Gender Equality - Reedx
https://time.com/5690596/melinda-gates-empowering-women/
======
sarcasmatwork
>In 2018, there were more men named James running Fortune 500 companies than
there were women.

Nothing is stopping women from being CEOs. This has nothing todo with
"equality"

>It’s frustrating—even heartbreaking—to confront evidence of the many ways our
country continues to hold women back.

Nothing is holding women back. What is this author talking about? Women have
the same rights as men.

>That’s why, over the next ten years, I am committing $1 billion to expanding
women’s power and influence in the United States.

So now its okay to be sexist because men have held higher positions, worked
longer hours and with positions of power. Melinda wants to shame men for this
very reason.

>Gender equality in the U.S. has been chronically underfunded.

Because Gender equality is a buzz word. Men and women are equal.

I have to stop.. This does not belong here, and hits nothing but a feminist
piece to put men down.

